# No results on fo finder



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok so I have this crazy friend that wants a marijuana scented soap. Any ideas?


----------



## aprilprichard (Aug 30, 2014)

Weird!  I do too!  Save On Scents has that fragrance oil...Just didn't know what I'd do with a whole batch of it !!  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!


----------



## Genny (Aug 30, 2014)

I know Nature's garden has a Cannabis Flower.  I can't tell you if it's realistic or not since I have no idea what Cannabis smells like.


----------



## BlueIris (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol - that's sort of funny. Everybody I knew tried everything they could do get rid of the heavy musky smell of that stuff.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

BlueIris said:


> Lol - that's sort of funny. Everybody I knew tried everything they could do get rid of the heavy musky smell of that stuff.



Right!!!
But I get to work yesterday and that's what I was asked for.. crazy.. but hey I'm a people pleser so I figure why not..


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 30, 2014)

You might also want to try Peaks. I have never used a scent like this, but I see it on Peak's listed as Mary Jane.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

Well there goes my retirement fund, so many scents so little moolah... lol im on the sos site now and there are so many I want to try.. dbf is gonna kill me


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually the real deal soap made with it smells very pleasant, so if the fo mimics it at all it will smell nice. It makes a mild earthy, smokey green smelling soap.


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

aprilprichard said:


> Weird!  I do too!  Save On Scents has that fragrance oil...Just didn't know what I'd do with a whole batch of it !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!



Oh I told him if I could come up with it he would have to take the whole batch.


----------



## aprilprichard (Aug 30, 2014)

cgawlik said:


> Well there goes my retirement fund, so many scents so little moolah... lol im on the sos site now and there are so many I want to try.. dbf is gonna kill me




I know!  I found SOS because I was looking for a dupe of a discontinued Victorias Secret body spray and they are the only place that has it! (Tranquil Breezes). I had my cart filled to over $300 and it was so hard to delete scents to get it lower! Haha... Wound up getting a few sniffie packs cuz someone posted on here that a sniffie was enough to scent a cup (8oz) of soap. Haven't used them yet but I can't wait to see how well they work


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!


----------



## aprilprichard (Aug 30, 2014)

Good grief!! My phone is acting crazy. I know it's my phone and not this app cuz this app is amazing!!!  anyone know how to delete a post??


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

aprilprichard said:


> I know!  I found SOS because I was looking for a dupe of a discontinued Victorias Secret body spray and they are the only place that has it! (Tranquil Breezes). I had my cart filled to over $300 and it was so hard to delete scents to get it lower! Haha... Wound up getting a few sniffie packs cuz someone posted on here that a sniffie was enough to scent a cup (8oz) of soap. Haven't used them yet but I can't wait to see how well they work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!



Inbox me your email, I will use you as my referral


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome. Hopefully I found what I "needed"at save on scents.. did a sniffie pack to create a blend that will hopefully work out, and well I couldn't help myself so I did a bacon sniffie pack as well. Oh and a vs "pink"
And a lil chocolate. 

Could have bought so mant more, but figured I should stop while im ahead and my bf is still talking to me.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 31, 2014)

Soapalooza's Wicked Ganja smells just like the real deal in CP soap.  It smells good but I wonder whether anyone would want to bathe in it, lol!  I added a little bit of patchouli but unfortunately it wasn't enough to change the sent at all.  It is too bad because I really thought that would make a good combo.  I bought this frag and made the batch for my oldest sister, the one person I know who will really appreciate it.  Her birthday is in Nov and it will have 4 months cure by then.  Can't wait to hear what she thinks of it, I know she'll be surprised!


----------

